# Fish Skin



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Does anybody have any cool pics of Trout Skin up close? I'm trying to find a good colorful skin pic to put on the cover of my phone. Any pics are appreciated, thanks.
Matt


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Threshershark has a million but they might be copyrighted. I would ask him.
http://www.flytowater.com/


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

The stuff on my site is all under copyright protection, but for personal use I don't mind at all. Any commercial use would have to be cleared with me -- otherwise feel free.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Cool! Thanks a lot!
Do you have any Tiger Trout stuff?


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't really have any good of the skin closeup but maybe this will work?


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Thanks, that might work.


----------

